

A Visual Guide to Version Control - nickb
http://betterexplained.com/articles/a-visual-guide-to-version-control/

======
paulgb
Just out of curiosity, do many people here use version control for one-person
projects? Is it worth it?

~~~
eru
Yes, it's worth it. Especially if you tend to code late at night and do not
really know what you are doing.

I used to lave darcs. But bazaar is simple and reliable.

